# suv's



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

is there a suv with a manual trans.?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

1984-2002 Jeep Cherokee had it available. All year Jeep Wranglers. Nissan Xterra, Suzuki Sidekick, Toyota 4Runner, A rare pathfinder will have it too. Chevy/GMC Blazers will sometimes have it too. It's easiest to find manual transmission in either a Jeep or a Japan made car.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Landrover Discovery (Series I )


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

i should have said one with three row seating room for seven?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Not that I know of, I think the model years where 3rd row seating became available in the Pathfinder and 4Runner also saw the demise of the manual transmission as an option in the 4x4 midsize SUVs. The H3 continues to have a manual tranny option but I don't recall ever seeing one with a 3rd row seat.


----------

